# CCI Maus Sub-Ohm Tank



## VapingSquid (29/3/16)

Any vendors planning to bring these guys in?


----------



## Johan Heyns (10/5/16)

Anyone have these in stock? (The Stainless color) Also looking for the coils.


----------



## zadiac (11/5/16)

@jl10101 , this question has already been answered here http://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-cci-maus-tank.t21790/

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

